# Pond lining



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good afternoon all, 

I was just wondering if anyone knows where I can locate sone pond lining?

We have looked in all the usual places, Ace, Danube, Dragon mart...

I look forward to your replys

thanks 

Brad and K


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

What kind of lining you need exactly can you explaqin please.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to a pet store. Pets plus I know do setups for outdoor ponds.


----------

